# some fun stories from the 2010 ECLSTS



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to some fun stories from the NHGRS layout from the 2010 ECLSTS


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great story, Scott..... Thanks for posting..


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott...great story....especially the one about the rats. Love it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

No I think the derailmant story was better


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,

I cannot believe there was no story of that pesky helicoptor buzzing people on the ground like a gnat!! 

Mark


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Loved the stories and the write-up. thanks for sharing them with those of us who couldn't attend the ECLSTS!!!

Ed


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great report and photos with the stories , thanks for shareing the fun !


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 27 Mar 2010 04:47 AM 
No I think the derailmant story was better








I don't dare reveal what my thoughts were when I saw the first image of the FA mashed into the box car...









Although, I did notice that there was no "anti-collision" device in sight.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Scott for taking the time from your busy evening sched' to post these real-time stories









doug c


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

But the helicopter did some good, as it must have been how the overhead pics of Officer Russel and his trusty dog were taken. 

As I spent much of my non-shopping time around the live steam tracks and the Warrior Run modules I kept an envious watch on the helos. 
I don't recall seeing them leave the NHGRS "Big Green" module footprint airspace. 

Now, how to find a camera equipped helo.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great stories. Thanks for posting. I'd almost have to say JJ was there to cause that derailment.







Later RJD


----------

